# Storing Food



## Govanbill (Mar 16, 2011)

My mice always cover their food in the feeding bowl with bedding then pack it down tightly is this normal behaviour ? Also sleeping on top of it seems to a favourite pastime.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Mine definitely do this. And my nursing does, if I'm not quick enough about feeding them their kitten food treats, will dig all the food out of the bowl, then pack the bowl with bedding. I can only assume they're burying the food, not paying attention and kicking things around, or digging under the food.


----------

